# Has your hair grown without Protective styles? (POLL)



## Qetesh (Nov 7, 2006)

This is something I am struggling with I have mid-back length hair and its never grown past this, but I am challenging myself to get an extra 4 inches to take me to waist length!! 

My problem is I like to wear my hair down too much I know its getting cold out but I still wanna wear my hair down, I have stopped using heat and I have my hair in a natural style, my question is can I still expect to see results even tho I am wearing my hair down nearly everyday  , I do moisturize wash and put my air up in a silk scarf at night.


----------



## considerate (Nov 7, 2006)

I wear protective styles all the time. I have known that my hair has gotten thicker, but I do want it to obtain more length. I am not able to take any of the vitamins because of health related reasons. Do anyone have any other suggestions to get more length.​


----------



## shunta (Nov 7, 2006)

Macheriamour doesnt wear them and look at her beautiful BSL hair. I dont really wear them either, but my hair has grown due to frequent washings, vitamins, and overall me just taking better care of it.


----------



## sweetcashew (Nov 7, 2006)

I never wear protective styles. I wear my hair down every day and I still retain length.


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 7, 2006)

sweetcashew said:
			
		

> I never wear protective styles. I wear my hair down every day and I still retain length.


 
wow, even when your hair was shorter and you grew it out to the length it is now no protective styles? 

I think i might jus do my hair how i want to the next few months and see how much it is breaking off to decide if i should really start bunning for a straight 3-4 months


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 7, 2006)

I have never worn protective styles.  I wear a ponytail everyday but this dosen't qualify as a protective style.  I just can't make myself wear a bun everyday although I might retain more length this way.  I wouldn't know because I've never tried it.  I do know that my hair grows just fine w/o protective styles.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 7, 2006)

I never wear protective styles either. I think the main thing that's helped me is rollersetting. I can get my hair smooth and get the curl that I want without putting heat on my ends.


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 7, 2006)

i think everybody's hair grows with or without protective styles the question is how much do we retain? I personally retain length when its protected regularly.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 7, 2006)

I think you should change the question to does your hair* RETAIN* more or less w/o protective styling.

Because the amount of growth from my head stays the same regardless of what I do to it. I can fry it (the actual strands not the scalp) dye it and lay it to the side and it will still grow how much it wants to grow. Now reatining is a whole nother ball game. And IMO nothing is better than protective styling at retaining some length.


----------



## KiniKakes (Nov 7, 2006)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> I think you should change the question to does your hair* RETAIN* more or less w/o protective styling.
> 
> Because the amount of growth from my head stays the same regardless of what I do to it. I can fry it (the actual strands not the scalp) dye it and lay it to the side and it will still grow how much it wants to grow. Now reatining is a whole nother ball game. And IMO nothing is better than protective styling at retaining some length.


 
I concur. 

For years (pre-LHCF) i wore my hair out everyday. It never got beyond a certain length, and the ends were always thin and in need of a trim.  Yet, every 6-8 weeks i needed a relaxer, so it was clearly growing.  But i was never given a chance to see the length before it would break off as it grew.


----------



## Victorian (Nov 7, 2006)

I wear my hair in a puff every day.  I guess that's not very protective...I plan to wear buns more when the front gets longer.  Right now it's still a little too much stress on my hair to pull it into a low ponytail often.

I do think protective styles help many people.  I wore them all the time when I was relaxed (not that I knew anything about "protective" styles before LHCF), and that's probably the main thing that allowed me to keep a decent length despite my weekly blowdrying year after year.  It's worth a try if you want to boost your length retention.


----------



## sweetcashew (Nov 7, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> wow, even when your hair was shorter and you grew it out to the length it is now no protective styles?
> 
> I think i might jus do my hair how i want to the next few months and see how much it is breaking off to decide if i should really start bunning for a straight 3-4 months


 
Everybodys' hair is different. I'm sure that I may retain more length with protective styles but I won't know. I usually cut several inches of my hair several times a year out of boredom so I know I'd retain a lot more length if I didn't cut it too. My goal isn't to get to a certain length so I wear my hair how I want to. To suit my personality and style. Protective styles definitley aren't my thing.
 If you feel that bunning will help you to reach your goal, then by all means go ahead and try it. I'm sure it will be benificial for you.


----------



## lala (Nov 7, 2006)

My hair has grown w/o wearing protective styles; however, I do wear my hair in a ponytail when my style fades.  I'm not sure if it would've grown any longer with it bunned up constantly.


----------



## erin558 (Nov 7, 2006)

My hair has grown and retained a little length without them but i just realized that wearing my messy bun has made my ends look good. they look frizzy sometimes but they arent split or anything like that. I do wear my hair down sometimes because I do like to enjoy it and not feel like a slave to the bun.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 7, 2006)

My hair has always grown to shoulder length and then breaks off. This year I started wearing my hair up basically 95% of the time and it is now APL. I know keeping it off my shoulders helped me to retain my length so protective styles are a big help if you are trying to go past shoulder length due to your hair rubbing on your clothes. After you go past that point of friction protective styles might still be helpful but not as necassary as with shoulder length hair.


----------



## tld723 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to wear my hair up everyday for work, and I think that it was MORE damaging to my hair...


----------



## angelita842002 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use to bun or do a ponytail with a braid when i was younger and i had long hair. I was wearing my hair out last year and going to get it blowdried and it stayed the same length. Now that ive been bunning for the last couple of months i have retained some  length not sure how much bc i dont measure but i can def tell that it has gotten longer.


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 7, 2006)

My hair never grows past mid-back and I am not sure if its because b4 LHCF I would hot curl my ends nearly everyday, or if its more contributed to me always wearing my hair down, I am sure itâ€™s a little of both. So I have given up the heat but I am not going to give up wearing my hair down entirely until I feel like its not retaining enough. I feel my goal of July 07 for 4 inches should be possible even with me wearing my hair out. ...
Well I can see how it helps retain length, so I might try to bun occasionally, its jus hard for me cuz I am used to feeling my hair on my back shoulders esp in the winter when its cold out, I guess I need to invest in some head scarf's and start protecting my hair.


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 7, 2006)

I would say that if you have hair that is brastrap, midback or longer , and you dont wear protective styles, you are doing a heck of a job retaining length


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 7, 2006)

No protective styles, wear my hair out everyday..even when it was all shaggy looking growing out from the Halle Berry pixie cut...lol


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 7, 2006)

You all have inspired me to take the plung and start wearing my hair out again!  I barely know how long my hair is now.  I have been wearing protective styles for over a year! 

I think I'm going to start a braid-out-a-thon!

MonaRae


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 7, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> My hair never grows past mid-back and I am not sure if its because b4 LHCF I would hot curl my ends nearly everyday, or if its more contributed to me always wearing my hair down, I am sure itâ€™s a little of both. So I have given up the heat but I am not going to give up wearing my hair down entirely until I feel like its not retaining enough. I feel my goal of July 07 for 4 inches should be possible even with me wearing my hair out. ...
> Well I can see how it helps retain length, so I might try to bun occasionally, its jus hard for me cuz I am used to feeling my hair on my back shoulders esp in the winter when its cold out, I guess I need to invest in some head scarf's and start protecting my hair.


 
Seriously, I think you should give protective styling a try. You are already going the other route and your length isn't budging past MBL, why not? But IMO for protective styling to be useful you have to do it consistently, not every now and then.


----------



## Shea (Nov 7, 2006)

I wear protctive styles now and it helps bc I am shoulder length I think when I get to my goal nearly bra strap I am going to wear it down most of the week or when its freshly done with a relaxer or roots blown out but maybe towards end of stretch like last 6 0r 5 weeks I will wear protective style bc thats when its most vulnerable. Also I feel like I might as well show off a little when I get to my goal why have long hair and not flaunt it a little. I feel like its like loosing weight and still buying big clothes but still to maintain the weight hit the gym up sometimes corellation wear protective sometimes to maintain it.


----------



## 2cute2B4gotten (Nov 7, 2006)

No protective styles for me either.  I do bun ocassionally, but I do it because it's convenient.  It has not stopped me from retaining length.  What I do find interesting in this thread is that a lot of mid back to waistlength ladies do not wear protective styles to retain length.  I do believe that it can help though.


----------



## Lynnerie (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a great thread. My question is for the long-haired ladies, did you all wear your hair out when you were shoulder length?  And is it good enough to throw your hair in a ponytail when your is shoulder length or does it have to be in a bun?


----------



## sweetcashew (Nov 7, 2006)

cluelessaka said:
			
		

> This is a great thread. My question is for the long-haired ladies, did you all wear your hair out when you were shoulder length? And is it good enough to throw your hair in a ponytail when your is shoulder length or does it have to be in a bun?


 
Yep, I've worn my hair out at all lenghts. I had the Halle Berry cut and I never wore protective styles when I was growing it out.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 7, 2006)

sweetcashew said:
			
		

> Yep, I've worn my hair out at all lenghts. I had the Halle Berry cut and I never wore protective styles when I was growing it out.



Same here. I've never worn them, from my Halle cut to now. Length was always my goal, but I was not willing to sacrifice style for it. Thankfully, that worked for me.


----------



## winterinatl (Nov 7, 2006)

I used to wear my hair down/out growing from chin to shoulder.  Had the hardest time passing shoulder and armpit length; and now I am stuck at the length you see now.  I only consciously wore protective styles the last two or three years, and it did help me.  

My personal thought is that the less manual stress on the hair, the better.  If the protective style is going to stress your hair, or you are combing and brushing too much to achieve it, it won't make a difference.  Likewise if you wear your hair out but don't comb it and it's able to recieve lubrication from your scalp and oils you add, you will retain the length and see growth.


----------



## shunta (Nov 7, 2006)

winterinatl said:
			
		

> I used to wear my hair down/out growing from chin to shoulder. Had the hardest time passing shoulder and armpit length; and now I am stuck at the length you see now. I only consciously wore protective styles the last two or three years, and it did help me.
> 
> My personal thought is that the less manual stress on the hair, the better. If the protective style is going to stress your hair, or you are combing and brushing too much to achieve it, it won't make a difference. Likewise if you wear your hair out but don't comb it and it's able to recieve lubrication from your scalp and oils you add, you will retain the length and see growth.


 Great analysis.


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2006)

winterinatl said:
			
		

> I used to wear my hair down/out growing from chin to shoulder. Had the hardest time passing shoulder and armpit length; and now I am stuck at the length you see now. I only consciously wore protective styles the last two or three years, and it did help me.
> 
> My personal thought is that the less manual stress on the hair, the better. If the protective style is going to stress your hair, or you are combing and brushing too much to achieve it, it won't make a difference. Likewise if you wear your hair out but don't comb it and it's able to recieve lubrication from your scalp and oils you add, you will retain the length and see growth.


I agree with Shunta, very good analysis.


----------



## missvi (Nov 7, 2006)

I only bun's to dress up.


----------



## Plenty (Nov 7, 2006)

When I knew little to nothing about hair care I grew out a Halle Cut to below shoulder legnth with washing and wraping.  That's it.


----------



## Namilani (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't vote b/c there wasn't an "iffy" option. I did use to accidentally do protective styling putting my hair up in a clip (pre-LHCF), and it grew to armpit... And I also wore my hair out alot growing from a little past twa to shoulder length. I think with my hair, as long as I'm good to it I can retain growth/length (moisture, protein, tie it up, etc)... But now I just do protective styling b/c: 1) It's quicker 2) I still feel it's healthier and 3) For the bigger "wow factor" when I wear it down! Nobody knew I had hair, lol!! And it ain't too shabby-looking, either  !!

ETA: But the last one was fitting, so I voted!


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 8, 2006)

I totally agree!!



			
				winterinatl said:
			
		

> I used to wear my hair down/out growing from chin to shoulder.  Had the hardest time passing shoulder and armpit length; and now I am stuck at the length you see now.  I only consciously wore protective styles the last two or three years, and it did help me.
> 
> My personal thought is that the less manual stress on the hair, the better.  If the protective style is going to stress your hair, or you are combing and brushing too much to achieve it, it won't make a difference.  Likewise if you wear your hair out but don't comb it and it's able to recieve lubrication from your scalp and oils you add, you will retain the length and see growth.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 12, 2006)

My hair is only neck length and layered so I can't do any real protective styles yet.  But, it's growing.  I do plan on bunning it for a year when my hair can be put up in a bun.


----------



## oduwu (Nov 12, 2006)

My hair grows without protective styles.  When I was trying the bun everyday, my hair broke off badly at the nape.  Since then, my nape has grown back with me wearing my hair down.  I am going to try to wear my hair up, probably twisted up and then pinned, not brushed into a tight style such as a bun.  I think my nape broke off from all the maniuplation (brushing) of trying to get my hair in the bun.  Never again.


----------



## lnhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> This is something I am struggling with I have mid-back length hair and its never grown past this, but I am challenging myself to get an extra 4 inches to take me to waist length!!
> 
> My problem is I like to wear my hair down too much I know its getting cold out but I still wanna wear my hair down, I have stopped using heat and I have my hair in a natural style, my question is can I still expect to see results even tho I am wearing my hair down nearly everyday  , I do moisturize wash and put my air up in a silk scarf at night.


 

I know this may be off topic but how are you able to wear your hair out and down everyday ?  I am natural also, its baffling.  What is your routine.  I press my hair every now and then and it naps right back up.  So i am always it in a protective style. i would love to wear my hair out more and it not have some many tangles in it by the end of the day.  When you are wearing it out is it pressed or in its natural state?  i know this is alot. Can i please get some help? Pretty Please.


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Nov 12, 2006)

My hair grows fine without protective styling, However, I do think that I have to trim/dust my ends a lot more than I would if I eliminated heat and utilized protective styles.  I do not like protective styles on me, so I just deal with the negative aspects of it.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 13, 2006)

I HAVE to wear my hair in protective styles in order for me to retain length - I have seen the difference in makes in jsut a month of wearing my hair 'out' vs. a month of wearing protective styles. 
One thing that most likely makes a HUGE difference in your ability to wear your hair out and retain length is the thickness/coarseness of your hair strands. If your strands are thick - they are going to be able to endure a HECK of a lot more manipulation/rubbing/etc than someone with very fine strands of hair.  

I've heard that once you get past a certain 'stall' point, your hair will continue to grow - so I would suggest wearing protective styles til you get past midback, then starting to wear it down again, and see if it continues growing, or if it starts to break off again.


----------



## ashiah (Nov 13, 2006)

The whole point of protective styling is to protect your ends.  So, if you have hair that doesn't reach your shoulders, or hair that rests flatly against your arms or back, I don't think it's needed.

I think protective styling is crucial for women between SL and APL.  It's at those lengths where the hair knocks against your shoulders, or fall and against your shoulders and do that annoying flip thing.  Your hair will grow regardless, but keeping your ends thick and healthy will eliminate stylists hacking away precious inches of hair.  

I'm currently under APL, so I think protective stylying is mandatory for me.  In fact, the last time I went to my scissor happy stylist, she didn't give me a trim because I didn't need one.  And that's the whole point.


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 13, 2006)

lnhair said:
			
		

> I know this may be off topic but how are you able to wear your hair out and down everyday ? I am natural also, its baffling. What is your routine. I press my hair every now and then and it naps right back up. So i am always it in a protective style. i would love to wear my hair out more and it not have some many tangles in it by the end of the day. When you are wearing it out is it pressed or in its natural state? i know this is alot. Can i please get some help? Pretty Please.


 
I wish I could help you but my hair does not revert when I flat iron/press it, I donâ€™t sweat out of my head and unless I saturate it with water it will stay straight wrapping it in oil at night will flatten any slight frizzing that may go on during the day, I actually find that for me oil will flatten out my hair nicely if wrapped overnight. I would only hot curl my edges to flatten them out every other day or so in week 2-4. So traditionally I would wash/straighten my hair (Dominican blow out) once a couple months (I know its bad/dirty) but since I didnâ€™t sweat out of my scalp it would work I would jus oil it nightly around the 2nd week with hot six oil. 

During the summer I would wash it and generally do braid outs or actually get it braided for a few weeks, and possibly straighten it but it always ended up poofy so it ended up in one braid or a bun.

Lately I have been wearing it out natural. Jus throwing in about 3-4 braids at night and taking them out in the morning and goin.. since my hair is in its natural state it cant revert anyway, but if I did get a blow out it would last for months now that its cooler here in Boston I jus want to stay away from direct heat for the possibility of more growth.

So basically my only suggestion to you is to wrap your hair up nicely with oil every night, some people who sweat out of their heads can not keep the flat ironed style for long.


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 13, 2006)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> I HAVE to wear my hair in protective styles in order for me to retain length - I have seen the difference in makes in jsut a month of wearing my hair 'out' vs. a month of wearing protective styles.
> One thing that most likely makes a HUGE difference in your ability to wear your hair out and retain length is the thickness/coarseness of your hair strands. If your strands are thick - they are going to be able to endure a HECK of a lot more manipulation/rubbing/etc than someone with very fine strands of hair.
> 
> I've heard that once you get past a certain 'stall' point, your hair will continue to grow - so I would suggest wearing protective styles til you get past midback, then starting to wear it down again, and see if it continues growing, or if it starts to break off again.


 
you may have a point there, i think my hair has reached a stall point and unless i make some serious protection changes it will continue to break off. i should really try this suggestion. i have my hair up today and i am slowly trying to coax myself into doin this on a daily basis 

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 20, 2006)

I wore weaves for three and a half years(only the last one and a half years of it I knew about LHCF), and I went from one inch hair to BSL.  I think it should be longer than THAT by now, but hey, it was before LHCF came along   Anyway, I guess you can call that a protective style, but I still feel that stress was put on my hair even with the weave over it, and now that I'm wearing my hair out, and that it's very cold outside, I think that I'm gonna bun everyday until late spring when I can start wearing halter-tops so that my ends won't rub on ANY clothing.  But this time of year and having to wear wool coats, wearing my hair down everyday is going to be a no-no for me.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 20, 2006)

Although my hair probably grows/retains length better if I wear protective styles, but I have stopped for a while. Mainly because I'm vain and in a relationship   I want to look good.

During the winter I'll wear my hair up more, but as I now have stopped combing and brushing since last year my hair grows/retains anyway. I don't have split ends anymore 
Moisturizing daily helps, too.


----------



## gimbap (Nov 20, 2006)

I seriously think my head is too big to put my hair in a bun (don't laugh!)....maybe when my hair gets longer!


----------



## Blu217 (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never paid attention to protective styles, tho I don't often do it and end up wearing it tucked or ponied just because it's quick and easy. I don't bother with buns, don't fuss over ends or all that. I try to keep it clean and neat and I wear it down when I want to. My hair grows quickly and easily, as does my mom's--and my mom couldn't care less about hair practices, but she's got a gorgeous head of hair. We both have very fine hair. 

Now that my hair is quite long however, I find it getting smashed when I lean back in chairs or caught on purse straps. I've been enjoying showing off my length--the point of long hair is to enjoy it, not to hide it I say--but to avoid any issues I am going to start wearing it up more often. The thing is that now that it's long, it behaves and looks better than at any other length or time in my life--so I WANT to wear it down all the time!


----------



## prettypuff1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well i am sort of torn after reading all five pages of this post. on one hand, i think that protective styling will help with keeping my ends together, but i also DESPISE all things ponytails and buns, I have always worn my hair down. I never wear a ponytail, but then again my hair has always been shoulder length. I think my hair can't take a lot of pulling on it because, it would always break off on the sides.. now i am confused!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 21, 2006)

Blu217 said:
			
		

> I've never paid attention to protective styles, tho I don't often do it and end up wearing it tucked or ponied just because it's quick and easy. I don't bother with buns, don't fuss over ends or all that. I try to keep it clean and neat and I wear it down when I want to. My hair grows quickly and easily, as does my mom's--and my mom couldn't care less about hair practices, but she's got a gorgeous head of hair. We both have very fine hair.
> 
> Now that my hair is quite long however, I find it getting smashed when I lean back in chairs or caught on purse straps.* I've been enjoying showing off my length--the point of long hair is to enjoy it, not to hide it I say--*but to avoid any issues I am going to start wearing it up more often. *The thing is that now that it's long, it behaves and looks better than at any other length or time in my life--so I WANT to wear it down all the time!*


I agree, the point of long hair is really is to enjoy it!  It just feels good wearing it down. I don't know if I'm there yet but I feel there's a certain point where healthy hair will just continue to grow and retain it's length, as long as we continue to care for it.


----------



## SandySea (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't speak from personal experience, but I have a friend who went from BSL to butt length (passed waist) in less than one year.  She wore her hair down the whole time.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 25, 2006)

In April 2005 when I cut my hair just above my shoulders, it was down  to armpit length by january 2006 without using protective styles, the only alternative to wearing my hair down was putting it in a ponytail. However, I'm going to be using protective styles now to see how it goes


----------



## pistachio (Nov 26, 2006)

Blu217 said:
			
		

> I've never paid attention to protective styles, tho I don't often do it and end up wearing it tucked or ponied just because it's quick and easy. I don't bother with buns, don't fuss over ends or all that. I try to keep it clean and neat and I wear it down when I want to. My hair grows quickly and easily, as does my mom's--and my mom couldn't care less about hair practices, but she's got a gorgeous head of hair. We both have very fine hair.
> 
> Now that my hair is quite long however, I find it getting smashed when I lean back in chairs or caught on purse straps. I've been enjoying showing off my length--the point of long hair is to enjoy it, not to hide it I say--but to avoid any issues I am going to start wearing it up more often. The thing is that now that it's long, it behaves and looks better than at any other length or time in my life--so I WANT to wear it down all the time!


 
I agree, I want to wear my length too, but really I just wear it down for special events/holiday get-togethers with out-of-town family.  Think of it like this:  if you bun everyday, and retain a lot of length, then when specials outings come up, then you'll have even MORE hair, and you'll enjoy wearing it down all the more, even if it's just fore a day or two.


----------



## KiniKakes (Nov 27, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> I agree, I want to wear my length too, but really I just wear it down for special events/holiday get-togethers with out-of-town family. Think of it like this: if you bun everyday, and retain a lot of length, then when specials outings come up, then you'll have even MORE hair, and you'll enjoy wearing it down all the more, even if it's just fore a day or two.


 
I agree w/this!!!!


----------



## JazzyDez (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow I was under the impression that most of the ladies here practiced protective styling. I am surprised that the poll shows that most ladies don't and so many of the long haired women who replied in this thread don't really do protective styles and they continue to retain length. It makes me wonder if it is really that necessary.

I do agree that probably if protective styles were beneficial, the time-period between neck and apl would reap the most benefits, due to rubbing etc. I am protective styling in the sense that I wear 3/4 wigs, and probably will continue to do so until I reach APL, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 28, 2006)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Wow I was under the impression that most of the ladies here practiced protective styling. I am surprised that the poll shows that most ladies don't and so many of the long haired women who replied in this thread don't really do protective styles and they continue to retain length. It makes me wonder if it is really that necessary.
> 
> I do agree that probably if protective styles were beneficial, the time-period between neck and apl would reap the most benefits, due to rubbing etc. I am protective styling in the sense that I wear 3/4 wigs, and probably will continue to do so until I reach APL, just to be on the safe side.


 
Yeah, I've noticed that too.  And no disrespect to the other long-haired ladies who grew their hair without protective styles, but I feel that maybe their hair would be a few inches longer had they did the protective styles especially for those who've had to trim their hair several inches along the way on the journey to long hair.


----------



## macherieamour (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't consciously protective style. I wear my hair down a few days and when it gets annoying I put it up in a loose bun or french roll and secure with a butterfly clip. I dont believe in strictly wearing it down or strictly wear it up. I think its all about balance-wear it down a few days to enjoy, wear it up a few days to preserve.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 28, 2006)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> I don't consciously protective style. I wear my hair down a few days and when it gets annoying I put it up in a loose bun or french roll and secure with a butterfly clip. I dont believe in strictly wearing it down or strictly wear it up. I think its all about balance-*wear it down a few days to enjoy, wear it up a few days to preserve*.



I like that.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you can grow (retain) hair with and without protective styles.

I think the amount of growth that you retain depends on how you treat your hair... how often you comb it, how often you use heat, how often you manipulate it, etc... if you are excessive in combing, using heat, and manipulating it (when I say excessive, I mean almost daily) then you are not going to retain as much length. I read an article once that said combing your hair daily is like giving yourself a haircut daily.

HTH!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 1, 2006)

Past your shoulders, your hair is less susceptible to damage from clothing so why not wear it out. Just watch out for seat belts, handbag straps, necklaces, etc. and STAY AWAY FROM THE HEAT. Perhaps you could baggy your ends at night to counteract any drying that occurs during the day. Use a very light oil like meadowfoam or jojoba so that your ends don't go stringy.

Personally, I continue to wear protective styles about 70% of the time mainly because I like the surprise of seeing extra length after 4-6 weeks of wearing a bun. I'll enjoy my new length for a couple of weeks, then back up it goes.


----------



## GlamourGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> I agree, the point of long hair is really is to enjoy it!  It just feels good wearing it down. I don't know if I'm there yet but I feel there's a certain point where healthy hair will just continue to grow and retain it's length, as long as we continue to care for it.



I agree Isis. Healthy hair will grow and retain length. I don't wear protective styles either because I find that the less I manipulate my hair, the more length I retain. When it just hangs everyday I don't have to do much to it.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 1, 2006)

GlamourGirl said:
			
		

> I agree Isis. Healthy hair will grow and retain length. I don't wear protective styles either because I find that the less I manipulate my hair, the more length I retain. When it just hangs everyday I don't have to do much to it.



I agree with this. If I were to do protective styles, I'd have to comb or brush, pull back or up, secure, etc. That's a lot of manipulation, for me anyway. 



> I feel that maybe their hair would be a few inches longer had they did the protective styles especially for those who've had to trim their hair several inches along the way on the journey to long hair.



Maybe. It just depends. I haven't had a major trim in over a year. I've done some light dusting recently, but that's it. I guess to me, a couple of inches isn't worth not enjoying the hair I already have.


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 1, 2006)

*All these replies solidify how I feel, since I was not properly taking care of my ends in the past (daily hot curling and combing) I am going to try proper hair care while wearing it up occasionally as a feel fit, no need to go hiding it at all times and after a few months I will see how my growth is coming. I can tell just from the past month my hair is getting better so I feel if I keep it up I should have no problem retaining more length. *

*It is interesting to know a lot of waist length females do not protective style 100% or nearly. *


----------



## prettypuff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

i am anxious to see as well. i really don't like protective styles( buns) all that much and my edges would break off when i would wear my hair back every day


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 14, 2006)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> I don't consciously protective style. I wear my hair down a few days and when it gets annoying I put it up in a loose bun or french roll and secure with a butterfly clip. I dont believe in strictly wearing it down or strictly wear it up. I think its all about balance-wear it down a few days to enjoy, wear it up a few days to preserve.


 


I like this philosophy. I love wearing my hair down and have been able to do so by relying on a low manipulation regimen and that allows me to retain length. Lately my interest has become peaked concerning protective styles like buns and french rolls partly because of the novelty of doing something different for my hair, having something to do with it when I feel like doing nothing at all. Plus, I like the idea of having a way to protect my hair from the cold winter weather. So while I will be incorporating these styles into my regimen but I cannot see my self wearing them every single day. Hair should be enjoyed IMO.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 14, 2006)

Miss*Tress said:
			
		

> Past your shoulders, your hair is less susceptible to damage from clothing so why not wear it out. Just watch out for seat belts, handbag straps, necklaces, etc. and STAY AWAY FROM THE HEAT. Perhaps you could baggy your ends at night to counteract any drying that occurs during the day. Use a very light oil like meadowfoam or jojoba so that your ends don't go stringy.
> 
> Personally, I continue to wear protective styles about 70% of the time mainly because I like the surprise of seeing extra length after 4-6 weeks of wearing a bun. I'll enjoy my new length for a couple of weeks, then back up it goes.


 
ITA with everything in this post!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 18, 2006)

i don't do protective styles and never will.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

lol i just started with protective styles this week. I am out of school for the next 3 weeks so it is all about the baggie method.. I am going to challenge myself to  bun/baggie/keephair in a scarf until my birthday


----------



## taraglam2 (Dec 18, 2006)

Protective styles got me to my current length and I am thankful for the ever famous "bun".  When I wear my hair out every day, I do not get length at all.  I think part of the reason is because Maryland's winter weather is very hard on my hair.


----------



## thefineprint (Dec 18, 2006)

i have been wearing my hair out since february in wash n' go and puff styles.  however, i am now wearing mostly only twists.  why? because i started noticed damaged ends more frequently, even if i had just trimmed 3 weeks before.  my hair grows at a pretty steady and fast rate but i think i have been loosing length by only wearing 'out' styles.  i now wear twists 3 days a week, twist out with no manipulation 2 days and a puff or wash n' go 2 days a week.  i have already noticed less breakage


----------



## naturaline (Dec 18, 2006)

SandySea said:
			
		

> I can't speak from personal experience, but I have a friend who went from BSL to butt length (passed waist) in less than one year.  She wore her hair down the whole time.


details, details...

;-)


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 18, 2006)

Have you ever looked at the old movies? all those woman wore their hair up in elaborate or plain buns and they took it down at night to brush it and plait it and went to bed.  Their hair was always so very very long.  I belived that I will get long hair at the length that I want if I wear it up only because it has never gotten longer then past my shoulders.  It always just about rest on there and then it breaks off.


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 18, 2006)

Well over the past 2 months my hair has grown about 1 inch and Â½. I didnâ€™t do any protective styling consistently, BUT I made sure I put my hair up and night kept my scalp clean and my hair moisturized, I also minimally combed it and used no heat. Esp. no heat on my ends 

This leads me to believe that itâ€™s not required, I am sure for some people it is. Now during this time I would say my hair was up probably 2 out of 7 days by up I mean in a pony on my head and not in a bun. And always silk scarf at night ext. my hair is actually inching its way into lengths I have never seen b4 which is exiting. Now that I think about it when my hair gets to be about this length I usually get it cut down about 2-3 inches. No wonder I never make it to waist length. I am going to keep doing this and once it gets really cold out I am going to wear a wig outside.


----------



## Sky (Jan 2, 2007)

winterinatl said:
			
		

> I used to wear my hair down/out growing from chin to shoulder.  Had the hardest time passing shoulder and armpit length; and now I am stuck at the length you see now.  I only consciously wore protective styles the last two or three years, and it did help me.
> 
> My personal thought is that the less manual stress on the hair, the better.  If the protective style is going to stress your hair, or you are combing and brushing too much to achieve it, it won't make a difference.  Likewise if you wear your hair out but don't comb it and it's able to recieve lubrication from your scalp and oils you add, you will retain the length and see growth.




I also agree with this statement. I find that the less stress I put on my hair the more it grows. Right now it is past shoulder length and approaching BSL in the back; However the front is growing slower and I think that its due to stress from the pulling when I wear my hair in ponytails/buns. I have been able to retain length when I :

1) Have my hair professional taken care of by a qualified and understanding stylist ( I LOVE my stylist ; she understands by goals and my needs)

2) Keep my hair braided off and on - sometimes I wear a frenchbraid or simple cornrows. 

3) Sleep with a satin scarf and roller set with soft curlers by conair ( this style is a blessing because it causes minimal stress on my hair)

4) Eat healthy and work out 

My hair has grown so long and healthy - never has it been this healthy in my life. I think this could have been achieved without the protective styles but only if I was committed to taking care of it while it was down ( for me its much easier to wear protective styles and less hassle).  Either way my hair is super healthy; people are always asking is it real or is it a wig because its so full and thick...and of course thats the most important thing - healthy hair! I owe it all to this board!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought I was the only one!! My hair always get to just shoulder length....and I have never been able to grow past that. I just started getting into my journey as of Aug 2005....been bunning since then and have seen a HUGE difference. 

Girl, you have me so over joyed with your testimony on protective styles! I hope it works out for me that way too. Just call me "Bun Bun" cus I will be rockin one "allllllll" this year. lol!



			
				gradygirl said:
			
		

> My hair has always grown to shoulder length and then breaks off. This year I started wearing my hair up basically 95% of the time and it is now APL. I know keeping it off my shoulders helped me to retain my length so protective styles are a big help if you are trying to go past shoulder length due to your hair rubbing on your clothes. After you go past that point of friction protective styles might still be helpful but not as necassary as with shoulder length hair.


----------



## Country gal (Jan 5, 2007)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> No protective styles, wear my hair out everyday..even when it was all shaggy looking growing out from the Halle Berry pixie cut...lol




I think protective styles are important in retaining length. Sylver seems to be a contradiction because her hair is so long and healthy. She doesn't do protective styles. I wonder if get past shoulder lenght is where protective styles are very helpful. If you are already brastrap or longer the protective styles may not be as effective.


----------



## gradygirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Treasure2k6 said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one!! My hair always get to just shoulder length....and I have never been able to grow past that. I just started getting into my journey as of Aug 2005....been bunning since then and have seen a HUGE difference.
> 
> Girl, you have me so over joyed with your testimony on protective styles! I hope it works out for me that way too. Just call me "Bun Bun" cus I* will be rockin one "allllllll" this year*. lol!


 
I cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Jan 7, 2007)

My hair grows quickly but once it passes my shoulder I need to be very careful because it gets dry and we all know what happens to dry hair! I am going throug this right now, my hair is breaking half as much as its growing so though i am retaining some length, I am not maximizing its potential. Hair is going to grow regardless but protective styling and end maintenance definitely does help retain moisture which helps keep the length. If you are not doing protective styleing you should be concious of oil disturbution because as hair gets longer, the natural oils from the scalp don't reach the ends. .. Even if you don't do protective styles, at least try to take special care of the ends They are very old depening on how long your hair is and need TLC. So no wonder your hair is growing Qetesh!  You are still treating it with care and its beautiful..


----------



## GoingNatural (Jan 10, 2007)

My hair grew BSL without protective styles AND i had a relaxer..the only reason it stopped growing was because of constant dying/bleaching

I just never saw the point of wanting long hair, growing long hair, and then having to hide it in a bun!


----------



## seeminglysweet (Jan 10, 2007)

stilettos said:
			
		

> In April 2005 when I cut my hair just above my shoulders, it was down  to armpit length by january 2006 without using protective styles, the only alternative to wearing my hair down was putting it in a ponytail. However, I'm going to be using protective styles now to see how it goes



I did the exact same thing, only it was March 2005 and by December I was about an inch from BSL. I was also washing, blowdrying and flat ironing weekly at the time. I didn't notice at the time (this was pre LHCF) but when I look back at pictures I see the growth.

I have always worn my hair down and I actually despite ponytails because I have seen even the covered ponytail bands wreck other peoples hair. 

Now I bun for convience with bobby pins only before that I used only claw clips. But I think that I need to protect my hair for a few months to get past BSL. My ends have always been a concern and I know I need some protective styling to get an extra 2-4 inches but like others I'm not willing to compromise style for length.  I actually admire those that can wear buns for months and years, I am not that disciplined.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jan 10, 2007)

My picture trail is old, but as of now my hair is passed bra strap, it's even and thick. I started with chin length hair. I've never worn protective styles.
It works for many women, but my logic is this. If I need protective styles to gain length, why won't I need it to keep the new length? The same damaging elements will exist at a longer length, plus it's older and less healthy as it gets longer, my hair actually runs in to more abrasion at a long length than before (forget rubbing on my neck, it's now rubbing on my sweater, stuck in seat belts, etc.). 

I hated the idea that my straighter haired friends reached bra strap w/o protective styles in a short time so I came up with ways around it. I use Tigi's ego boost every 3 days (ends only), it seals and protects. I use Salerm 21 leave in (da bomb!). Lately I'll walk with a hair claw and when I'm alone or home I pull my hair back and tuck the ends. It's less stress plus I still enjoy my hair during the day. I incorporated canned or fresh cooked beans into my daily diet since I noticed the Latino ladies in my area have gorgeous long thick hair and they eat lots of protein rich beans and such.

Since the OP hasn't gotten the results she wanted wearing her hair out, it would be a good idea to try something new (protective styling), maybe one day I'll try it too.


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 13, 2007)

Unbeknownst to me, the  COMBS on my phony ponies were breaking my hair out, as were the cloth hair ties!

SOOO..I now put a baggie on the ends, and then a part of a nylon stocking and THEN I tie on the draw string of my phony-pony, WITHOUT the combs.  Maybe this, plus finger-combing, will aid in growth-retention


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 18, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> I never wear protective styles either. I think the main thing that's helped me is rollersetting. I can get my hair smooth and get the curl that I want without putting heat on my ends.




Loving your baby pic...too cute

Before I came to LHCF I wore my hair down a lot, mainly roller sets and got a lot of growth.  I think the key was still little or no manipulation.  When I did roller sets, I didn't comb my hair in between shampoos and the rare occasion that I flat ironed I was wrap at night and finger out my hair in the morning - still little manipulation.  

I'm now experimenting with protective styles to see the results.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 21, 2007)

*Shampoo, protein, moisture, bun/french roll {thanks  to the "Show your favorite protective style" thread!}, shampoo, protein, bun/french over and over.....years of not doing that had me no longer than above brastrap and thinning. I look at Babygurl's fantastic growth over the years  and see the benefit of bunning and my own research . Kudos to the midbackers and beyond with your lovely long locks but I think protective styles are the way for me for now.....leading to no splits, fuller hair, wonderful ,healthy, silky texture. Just as some products wreck havoc to some but are a Godsend to others, different techniques are essential for some.... so needed by others.*


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Jan 22, 2007)

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> I just never saw the point of wanting long hair, growing long hair, and then having to hide it in a bun!



I agree totally. I was on the bunning bandwagon when I first started my regimen. Although the bun was very benificial, I began to become really sad that I couldn't enjoy my hair like I wanted. I finally decided that I could still continue to care for my hair with frequent washing, deep condtioning, and protein, and enjoy it at the same time. I do clip my hair up from time to time, but I haven't consistanly done protective styles in about about 2 months. I just make sure to take extra care of my ends. Everythings been going fine for now. Personally, I think just letting it be is great because there is no stress on the hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 22, 2007)

IMO, if you want to reach a goal fast then you just have to sacrifice and wear it up, buns, twists, braids, any low or no manipulation. But once you reach your goal then wear it down enjoy it. That's what I'm planning to do, I'll alternate up/down, and at night I'll wrap it up so even if it's out all week I won't dry out my ends.


----------



## Qetesh (Jan 27, 2007)

bumping... and i still do not use protective styles... i will admit with the windsheild here at -20 i did say forget it earlier and wore a wig,... but thats extreame for me and i do care for my hair.


----------



## Sweetyb (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted "No my hair doesnâ€™t retain length when I constantly wear it down," but I think that's different from saying Yes, my hair grows without protective styles.

My hair grows regardless.  It's the protective styling that retains length and the health of the hair during that growth.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 25, 2007)

My hair grew without protective styles. Before LHCF, my hair regimen consisted of a glued in weave and a perm every month. And every day was Pink Lotion and a curling iron on its highest setting! Despite all of that torture, my hair STILL grew. I can't wait to see my growth now that my hair's getting LOTS of TLC!


----------



## princesmich (Feb 26, 2007)

I do a combination of protective and unprotective styles, My hair grew to brastrap a couple of years ago this way years ago and i'm back to this method. I don't use direct heat as much perhaps this is a good balanced combo


----------



## meaganita (May 10, 2007)

I usually wear braids...but it seems like my hair grows pretty fast when I'm wearing my hair down...maybe even little better than the braids???


----------



## csmoot (May 10, 2007)

Mars_Reiko said:
			
		

> I agree totally. I was on the bunning bandwagon when I first started my regimen. Although the bun was very benificial, I began to become really sad that I couldn't enjoy my hair like I wanted. I finally decided that I could still continue to care for my hair with frequent washing, deep condtioning, and protein, and enjoy it at the same time. I do clip my hair up from time to time, but I haven't consistanly done protective styles in about about 2 months. I just make sure to take extra care of my ends. Everythings been going fine for now. Personally, I think just letting it be is great because there is no stress on the hair.


 
What do you put on your ends when you wear it down?


----------



## Shima01 (May 10, 2007)

"It never got beyond a certain length, and the ends were always thin and in need of a trim." This is _exactly_ what happened to me, too! My hair grew but it will break off at the same time the new growth will sprout.   Protective Styling was what allowed me to see the roots accumulate into length. And now my hair is waistlength.  So yes, I use protective Styles to grow my hair. The BEST thing about Protective Styling is that after you learn to master this technique...meaning using variety of different styles as I show in my Shima hair guide...and consistency (using them for 2 weeks minimum) for every month your hair just grows and grows and grows and remains healthy. I swear that I have *never* seen a split end since I began my Protective Styling regimen 2 years ago!  





			
				KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I concur.
> 
> For years (pre-LHCF) i wore my hair out everyday. It never got beyond a certain length, and the ends were always thin and in need of a trim.  Yet, every 6-8 weeks i needed a relaxer, so it was clearly growing.  But i was never given a chance to see the length before it would break off as it grew.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

Shima01 said:
			
		

> "It never got beyond a certain length, and the ends were always thin and in need of a trim." This is _exactly_ what happened to me, too! My hair grew but it will break off at the same time the new growth will sprout.  Protective Styling was what allowed me to see the roots accumulate into length. And now my hair is waistlength.  So yes, I use protective Styles to grow my hair. The BEST thing about Protective Styling is that after you learn to master this technique...meaning using variety of different styles as I show in my Shima hair guide...and consistency (using them for 2 weeks minimum) for every month your hair just grows and grows and grows and remains healthy. I swear that I have *never* seen a split end since I began my Protective Styling regimen 2 years ago!


 
Co-signing with Shima & Kinikakes 
I'm new to this hair thing, but after seeing my hair grow and break off at shoulder length year after year from dryness/split ends I believe that my hair needs protective styling. It's finally beginning to creep towards APL- because of protective styling. Some people can get away with wearing their hair out daily.....I simply cannot.


----------



## Mars_Reiko (May 13, 2007)

csmoot said:
			
		

> What do you put on your ends when you wear it down?



I use NTM leave-in every other day. That along with either cross wraping or pincurling keeps the ends in great condition


----------



## lana (May 17, 2007)

I just remembered that when I was in highschool I wore my hair up in a french twist everyday. My hair grew really well then. So now I'm wearing a bun 24/7 for the next ten weeks. I'll see how much growth I retain.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that I think about it, my hair really did grow when I wore french rolls back in my middle school and high school days.  I jsut feel like I have to go to the salon to have "kute" updos.  I dunno how to do many myself, and buns are soOoOooOoo boring to me, but it seems I'm going to have to change up SOMETHING to get it apl


----------



## tylertown (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't and never have done the prot. styles thing.

At one time I said I would do the protective styles but that didn't last long lol.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 5, 2008)

_Very interesting thread....Bumping 4 more responses_


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 5, 2008)

My hair grew w/o protective styles, however I retained more length with protective styles. Before LHCF and I wore my hair down often my hair only reached SL, however since bunning almost all of the time I am now APL almost BSL. So my hair did grow but it didn't retain as much length as it does now.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 5, 2008)

I am just starting my hair care journey January.  From January till April I wore my hair in low manipulation styles braid out's, bantu knots, pinned up every now and then*without ends protected*.   

From April till July I said I was gonna give Protective Styles *hiding my ends* a try to see what works better.  And let me tell you..... I can see a major difference . I am so excited for July to get here for my next relaxer, then I can see how much growth I retained. My hair is so much heavier when wet and it tangles more so I know it's keeping length.

Right now I am almost APL from just shoulder lenght in January.  I think I will be bunning it till I reach my goal of BSL. Then I will be comfortable to wear it out more.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jun 5, 2008)

I only wear ps's now and I can see a big difference.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 5, 2008)

i will be ps for the next month or so. i hate pony tails. i cant stand them so if i fall off i wont be surprised. my hair has grown about 2 inches since i started but i have never done protective styles. my hair is apl so for the next month i'll see how much i retain.


----------



## nklogan (Aug 1, 2008)

*NO, I have a hard time retaining length without them. *


----------



## BlueNile (Aug 1, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> I never wear protective styles. I wear my hair down every day and I still retain length.



SweetCashew.... :notworthy    Gah!!! I have drooled over your hair for years! Please tell me, I didn't take the time to look...what is your hair type and how often do you relax? Good job girl!!!!


----------



## BlueNile (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, I wear protective styles about 90% of the time and I'm sick of them


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 2, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> I never wear protective styles. I wear my hair down every day and I still retain length.


 
Same here.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I did protective styling for a month or two when I first started my hair journey and figured it was the only way.  

I quickly learned that I couldn't do it.  I can't do challenges and I can't do protective styling, it's too restrictive for me.  I refuse to believe that the only way to get long, healthy hair is by wearing buns daily.

I know it works well for a lot of people, but for me it's not an option.  I enjoy my hair and I enjoyed it at every length of the journey.  I think my hair would have reached wsl sooner(not sure how much sooner) if I had done protective styling, but I would have been miserable.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have achieved beyond BSL without PSing. My hair was a lot thinner and not as healthy though. (This was pre-BC). 

When I gave up direct heat (except for touch ups at the salon) and added SOME PSing, my hair probably thickened twice as much. My ends look great as well, and I am on my way back to BSL.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 25, 2008)

I retain more lenght with protective styles and streching .


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 6, 2008)

I think everyone is different. I am natural now, but my hair didn't seem to like protective styling!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Sep 7, 2008)

*my hair is a lil past my shoulders and i wear a pony tail most of the time cause its the easiest for me at the time what with having to go to class everyday but when summer came round i was braid outing and wearing it down which was good (currently in braids) i cant do a bun to save my life and when my hair gets to apl and beyond i wont be pony tailing it as often*


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 9, 2008)

IDK, I'm too scared NOT to wear protective styles to find out!


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 9, 2008)

My hair grows at a decent pace and I normally wear my hair down everyday. I use heat I love my blowdryer and flat iron, i still blow dry once a week and flat iron normally wrap my hair up at night and still see growth.

I guess it depends on the persons hair, of course protective styles are probably even better for growth, but for me it happens regardless.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 9, 2008)

Great thread OP...I honestly have seen more length retention with protective styling than w/o...my hair is fine and has a tendency to break easily when exposed to the elements for a long period of time...this,I believe stunted my growth retention for many years


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 9, 2008)

Besides heat and chemicals...
the environment is very damaging to our hair...
(sun, pollution, etc...)
Hair grazing against your clothes isn't the only reason
protective styles are crucial to hair retention.
If you live in tropical environments (like I did in Miami)...
the sun can be really damaging and since the ends are the
oldest, most fragile part of the hair strand... it's necessary to
be very protective of them if you want to see retention.
I don't think you have to wear your hair in protective styles
all the time, but I do believe if you want to see longer hair faster
it would help to protect your ends as much as possible.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 9, 2008)

I pin the ends of my hair up when I have to walk around the neighbor hood or to the train, but then I let it down. It stays protected from the wind and cold weather, but looks nice when I am inside in a controlled environment.

I figure if I keep my hair up 70% of the time- at home and commuting, that's pretty good. However, I am open to trying more protective styling because I really want to reach my goals.


----------



## pri (Nov 10, 2008)

2cute2B4gotten said:


> No protective styles for me either.  I do bun ocassionally, but I do it because it's convenient.  It has not stopped me from retaining length.  What I do find interesting in this thread is that a lot of mid back to waistlength ladies do not wear protective styles to retain length.  I do believe that it can help though.



I agree, so I wonder if protective styling is better for someone with shoulder length (like me) or shorter. I would have thought all the ladies w/ mid-back and longer are bunning it. It does work for me though. Maybe hopefully I can wear my hair down more once I past bsl.


----------



## pri (Nov 10, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> IDK, I'm too scared NOT to wear protective styles to find out!



LOL...totally agree..me too!


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 19, 2008)

I always wear my hair out even when stretching and I get my hair to grow at a decent pace. From here on out though I am going to make sure that I keep my hair moisturized because that is something I realize I don't focus on. I know  alot of females that wear there hair out all the time and it still grows. one of my friends hair is past her bra and she relaxes regularly and wears it out everyday.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been hovering near BSl for over a year now mostly because I can't commit to protective styles. My hair has grown but not nearly at the rate it could have.


----------



## asubeauty (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't vote because I usually wear my hair out up to about 4 wks post touch up (I rollerset and then wrap) and then I usually rollerset or blowdry on low heat (basically no heat) and bun for wks 5 through 10 or 12. I'm happy with the amount of length I retain.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Dec 14, 2008)

My hair grows around 1/2" a month, but retaining length is an issue. I've been twisting & curling and that helps my ends


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm happy this thread is posted, because I was thinking the same thing, I'm just tired of bunning, but I want growth, my problem is combing my hair so much......and bunning is a way of not bothering my hair, and plus my daughter loves to pull on it.....(can't have that cuz pulling causes breakage), but bunning puts stress on my nape, and I'm already missing hair there, so I don't know, I might try wearing it out for a while, but I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place.....but i'm enjoying the responses.


----------



## taj (Dec 14, 2008)

My hair grows at the same rate regardless. However, I do believe that practicing protective styles, such as bunning allows the ends to remain in a healthy condition.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 14, 2008)

those of you who wear your hair out all the time, how do you wear your hair to sleep?


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Dec 14, 2008)

Lucia said:


> those of you who wear your hair out all the time, how do you wear your hair to sleep?


I wear my hair out 80% and wear a loose wrap to bed, secured with an open top mesh band.

My hair tends to grow fast in the cooler months...I think I've worn my hair out maybe 3 times since November 1st .  I have a cold windy commute to work, so my hair has been bunned or twisted up in a clip.  I've lost my sexy, but I'll surprise everyone with my hair in the spring.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2009)

i wear my hair out everyday and im retaining just fine. but i've never worn buns. they are not cute to me so i cant do that lol.


----------



## Anna9764 (Feb 19, 2009)

The protective style protects your hair from breakage, the hair grows at the same rate reguardless I think.


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucia said:


> those of you who wear your hair out all the time, how do you wear your hair to sleep?


 
I put knot today leave in on my ends, seal with coconut oil, then wrap and tie with a silk scarf !


----------



## BiRacialBarbie (Feb 20, 2009)

being in the military.. i have to wear my hair in a bun for work. In the military, your hair is not to exceed the bottom of your collar. So, unless you have SL hair, your bunning. I bun 5 days a week. the other 2, i might wear my hair down, depends on what im doing. I feel that because i bun so much, my ends are in better shape than they would be if i wore my hair down every single day. 

I voted "my hair grows the same amt regardless" because my hair does just that. But, its RETAINING that length which makes my hair long.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 13, 2010)

oduwu said:


> My hair grows without protective styles.  When I was trying the bun everyday, my hair broke off badly at the nape.  Since then, my nape has grown back with me wearing my hair down.  I am going to try to wear my hair up, probably twisted up and then pinned, not brushed into a tight style such as a bun.  I think my nape broke off from all the maniuplation (brushing) of trying to get my hair in the bun.  Never again.



I noticed this too! I was shocked last night at how long my nape has gotten.  I think the buns were breaking it off because my nape has never been this long. I was probably brushing too much.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Jan 18, 2010)

It seemed that protective styles helped me when I cut my hair above the shoulder.  It was hard for me to get it to grow back past the shoulder wearing it out because my ends were constantly rubbing my shoulders.  So, when it was above the shoulder, I pinned it up a lot.    But, once it had grown back past the shoulder, I could (and can) wear it out just fine.  

Now, I do protective styles sometimes, but just for style, and not really for protection.  I do pin-ups and loose buns (using pins) and I also like ponytails.  I actually notice I lose more hair when I brush my hair a lot and wear  it tight.  So, my hair likes low manipulation.  Even when its down I don't really comb it - except for washing and initial styling I just use my fingers until the next wash.

So, personally, it has been low manipulation as opposed to protective styling that has helped me the most.  Protective styling only helped me when trying to get past my shoulders.


----------



## Taina (Jan 18, 2010)

I never used protective styles before when i was relaxed, but i was no focused on having long hair (i'm a sshort hair and straight lover) i always had my hair into a cut or hairstyle and i trimed it every month to prevent it to grow.

But i think natural hair looks better when its long, so i will be protecting styling it to retain as much growth as i can, i believe i'm not doing it bad now, but i'm pretty much doing nothing. I don't know how to braid, and is not that long to bun, so ... i don't really know what i'm going to do xD


----------

